# System six or Caad9



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I currently have a 2010 Caad9 built with Sram Red and have a chance to buy a System Six. I am not so concerned with weight, but would like to know what I definitely would feel different with the System Six. Thanks for your help


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You definitely feel the performance of massive headtube on system and comfort level on this frame. Don't pass on this opportunity to me this is one of the best frame Cannondale ever made.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

zamboni said:


> You definitely feel the performance of massive headtube on system and comfort level on this frame. Don't pass on this opportunity to me this is one of the best frame Cannondale ever made.


+1

I got my System Six up to 46 mph last week on a big descent. With the head tube and fork design, it did not shimmy one bit. I felt completely in control.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree with Zamboni and Helenbike. The SystemSix is arguably the best frame Cannondale has ever made and 'Dale will never make a frame like it again -- i.e., combination of alloy and carbon. The CAAD9 (or its progeny) will always be available while the System will be harder to find in the coming years, especially if it's a new frame. I would seize the opportunity. The System is least as stiff as -- if not stiffer than -- the CAAD (I've ridden both extensively), a little bit more comfortable than the CAAD, and the System feels like you're on rails when you're descending because of the massive head tube and down tube. The frame weight I think is about the same as the CAAD9 (indeed, the rear triangle of the System is the CAAD9 rear triangle). What else? DiLuca won the 2007 Liege-Bastogne-Liege and the 2007 Giro d'Italia on a SystemSix -- I'm sure a little juice didn't hurt him either. Mauricio Soler took the KOM of the 2007 TdF on a System. And a retired Barloworld racer told me that the System was flat-out the best frame he's ever raced on. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I would get the System. My 10 Super performs close to the System, but there was just something I really liked about the System. It might the be more raw feel and that I think you got better feed back from the road on the System. If you already ride a CAAD I dont think you can go wrong riding a System.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

Is SytemSix you are talking about, the same frame as 2009 Six?
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2009/Road/Elite-Road/Details/1541-9RCT6D_9RCT6T-SIX-6

I have the opportunity to buy 2009 Six 6 at $1200. Comparing it against a 2010 CAAD 9 5 at $1400. Any thoughts?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

eakcora said:


> Is SytemSix you are talking about, the same frame as 2009 Six?
> http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2009/Road/Elite-Road/Details/1541-9RCT6D_9RCT6T-SIX-6
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy 2009 Six 6 at $1200. Comparing it against a 2010 CAAD 9 5 at $1400. Any thoughts?



The Six is a completely different bike than a Systemsix. Already stated many times, Id go with the CAAD. I dislike the 09 Six. 

This is the System


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

eakcora said:


> Is SytemSix you are talking about, the same frame as 2009 Six?
> http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2009/Road/Elite-Road/Details/1541-9RCT6D_9RCT6T-SIX-6
> 
> I have the opportunity to buy 2009 Six 6 at $1200. Comparing it against a 2010 CAAD 9 5 at $1400. Any thoughts?



Here's a picture of a 2007 SystemSix. I agree with all above who say the System was a very special bike. I would like to add if you have ridden one for any length of time ............ you're a very lucky person !! I'll never own a super car but, I do own a super bike!

This one weighs in at 15.25 lbs.

View attachment 202330


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

stwok said:


> Here's a picture of a 2007 SystemSix. I agree with all above who say the System was a very special bike. I would like to add if you have ridden one for any length of time ............ you're a very lucky person !! I'll never own a super car but, I do own a super bike!
> 
> This one weighs in at 15.25 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 202330


You lucky man, that is my fav combo, bare alu with black. Also have the Hollowgrams and Zipps. Im envious of that beast. If I wasnt a poor bastard, id love to add a 07 System even the 08 to my collection. As it is I dont even have nice wheels for my Super.


----------



## cdale02 (Jun 6, 2002)

I have a 2007 System Six and it impresses me every time I ride it. As others have said the handling and stability is amazing. I have ridden Caad3, Caad 5 and have a Caad 9 framesets (haven't built that up yet) and the stiffness of the front end on the Sys6 really sets it apart. 

BTW - mine is the Carbon/ Alum color as well....I really like it. I am a fan of C'dales either way - enjoy your bike.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Devastator said:


> You lucky man, that is my fav combo, bare alu with black. Also have the Hollowgrams and Zipps. Im envious of that beast. If I wasnt a poor bastard, id love to add a 07 System even the 08 to my collection. As it is I dont even have nice wheels for my Super.


Thanks for your kind words, this bike inspires! I moved from an 06 Six13 to this bike. While looking to upgrade I had 2 C'dales home for a test ride, a Sram equipped System and a Campy equipped Super 6 Team bike. The System won hands down. My bike originally had 06 Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. Last fall I found this low mileage 2009 Zipp 404 28 spoked wheel set on eBay for about half the price of retail. The guy raced and his new team sponsor for 2010 was Reynolds, so he needed to sell the Zipps. They came with Zipp tubular tires and skewers, it took me over a year to find the wheels I wanted. The Zipps really transformed this bike, both in looks and acceleration!


----------

